# Router, switch, or hub?



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

My DSL modem only doesn't have enough hardwire ethernet ports to plug in my Dish DVRs along with my WD my book backup drive and a desktop computer. Do I need a router, a switch, or a hub?

EDITED TO ADD: Thanks for all the help. A switch turned out to be the solution.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

A switch.... hubs are old technology. My guess is your DSL modem is your router.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Go with a switch or an old router that can be turned into a switch.

What name brand, model number of dsl modem do you have?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a nice, small,inexpensive 5 port switch. Works great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000M2TAN4/ref=oss_product


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> What name brand, model number of dsl modem do you have?


The brand is 2Wire, not sure of the model. It was free from the phone company for signing up for service.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Why limit yourself? Go gigabit, for example, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320046.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

bnborg said:


> Why limit yourself? Go gigabit, for example, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320046.


The reviews say it doesn't make fried chicken. That's sounds pretty limiting :lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Raymond255 said:


> The brand is 2Wire, not sure of the model. It was free from the phone company for signing up for service.












Most 2Wire DSL gateways have built-in wired/WiFi routers with 4 ports for devices. If this is what you have, all you need to do is buy a switch (either 100 Mb/s or 1000 Mb/s) and connect it to one of the 4 ports on the router.

If your device only has a single Ethernet output, then it is a DSL gateway ONLY, and you'll need a router instead of a switch.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Most 2Wire DSL gateways have built-in wired/WiFi routers with 4 ports for devices. If this is what you have, all you need to do is buy a switch (either 100 Mb/s or 1000 Mb/s) and connect it to one of the 4 ports on the router.
> 
> If your device only has a single Ethernet output, then it is a DSL gateway ONLY, and you'll need a router instead of a switch.


I have an older model of that gateway (looks almost identical from the front, very similar case) with WiFi with only one Ethernet port, one USB port, one RJ11, and a socket to plug in the power supply. So if I understand correctly I need a router and not a switch - or I suppose I could hunt around on eBay and see if I can find a new/used gateway with four ports for about what I'd spend on additional hardware.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

My first (and only) DSL modem had only one Ethernet port. Yet it was definitly a router with the whole works, NAT, DHCP, port blocking, etc. You needed to hook up to it's serial port to configure it. It was before the current standards.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Can you post the model number of your gateway? That way, we can look it up and give you a definite answer.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Raymond255 said:


> I have an older model of that gateway (looks almost identical from the front, very similar case) with WiFi with only one Ethernet port, one USB port, one RJ11, and a socket to plug in the power supply. So if I understand correctly I need a router and not a switch - or I suppose I could hunt around on eBay and see if I can find a new/used gateway with four ports for about what I'd spend on additional hardware.


If it has Wifi along with the one Ethernet, it almost certainly already has a router in there. You just need a basic cheap switch.

Keith


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Heck, even if it doesn't have wifi, it may be a router. My grandparents' Verizon DSL has a router with phone in, USB and 1 ethernet out. It's awful.


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

If I’m not mistaken your DSL provider in SoCal is AT&T. I am 90% sure they configure their network using a username and password in the modem. If that is the case you used your browser to access the modem GUI by entering the modems IP address (starts with 192.168) or something like “home” or “2wire” and entered the username and password in the setup. This is the classic method to setup a “Router”. You will be best served by installing a switch as most here have advised. A switch requires no setup, just plug and play. I use the one brucegrr recommends when I travel to connect my laptop to networks when attending meetings. I’ve never had a problem with it.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

You need a switch. I would definitely go for a gigabit switch for the extra bandwidth. We use a few of these inexpensive switches (both the 5 and 8 port models) in a corporate environment and they have performed well.

D-Link DGS-2205 10/100/1000Mbps 5-Port Green Technology Desktop Switch.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127083

or from amazon if you prefer but Newegg gets my vote.
http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DGS-2205-5-Port-Desktop-Switch/dp/B000FIVDIA

Note: If you have more than 4 devices or may need to connect more than 4 devices in the future you might opt for the 8-port model of this switch. You will use up one port hooking this to your DSL modem/router so in reality you only get 4 ports.

8-port is here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127082

or here:
http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DGS-2208-8-Port-Desktop-Switch/dp/B000FITKK8/


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

Raymond255 said:


> My DSL modem only doesn't have enough hardwire ethernet ports to plug in my Dish DVRs along with my WD my book backup drive and a desktop computer. Do I need a router, a switch, or a hub?


As I said in my previous post I'm 90% sure you have a router and the best solution for your network is a switch. Now you need to choose one that fits your needs. The two veins of thought represented so far are budget vs technology. The least expensive switch will be a 10/100 Mb switch. This has a max bandwidth of 100 Mb. As far as I know all of the Dish VIP DVRs have 10/100 ports so that is their max bandwidth (I didn't look up the specks on the new 922). You list a desktop pc so you should check the lan card in that to see if it supports 10/100 or 10/100 Mb/1 Gb. The WD backup drive is probably USB and connected to you desktop so you would have to share that through your pc as you can't connect that to a router or switch. Almost any network device you may buy going forward can be had with a gigabit Ethernet port so if you see yourself buying things like new computers, network printers that use Ethernet instead of wireless, network accessible storage (Backup drives) or game consoles then a gigabit switch would make sense. Just remember the switch itself will not make work network faster unless the devices are equipped to take advantage of the higher bandwidth. Now as for how many ports. I don't know how many DVRs you have but if it is 2 or 3 then a 5 port will cover you for now. If you have more devices or plan to buy more devices then a bigger switch would be called for. I hope we are not over whelming you with all this. Hope this helps.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

If you buy a wireless router you can most likely let it handle your dsl connection. No need to buy a switch then. You would probably need to put the dsl modem in bridge mode in order to let the router handle the dsl connection. I am assuming here that your provider uses pppoe. 

I have done this dozen of times with Verizon dsl here in Ohio. Your provider may or may not allow this. Check their support site.

Everyone is giving you correct info. There just happens to be more than one way to come at this. As justgrooven said......you need to contemplate what you plan to do in the future and buy accordingly. gigabit hardware might be a waste of money depending on what your current/future plans are.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Raymond255 said:


> I have an older model of that gateway (looks almost identical from the front, very similar case) with WiFi with only one Ethernet port, one USB port, one RJ11, and a socket to plug in the power supply. So if I understand correctly I need a router and not a switch - or I suppose I could hunt around on eBay and see if I can find a new/used gateway with four ports for about what I'd spend on additional hardware.


You can call AT&T, have them send you a new DSL modem is yours is that old.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> You can call AT&T, have them send you a new DSL modem is yours is that old.


They would be more than happy to sell me a new one for $100.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Raymond255 said:


> They would be more than happy to sell me a new one for $100.


Hmm, 
Well you can buy it for around $35. No if yours was having a problem, they would have no choice but to replace it with a newer one.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hmm,
> Well you can buy it for around $35. No if yours was having a problem, they would have no choice but to replace it with a newer one.


Actually, DSL gateways only have a year warranty, and are owned equipment, so if they die, you have to buy a new one. How do I know this? My parent's 2Wire gateway (just like the one I posted) just died this week, and I did some calling for them.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Actually, DSL gateways only have a year warranty, and are owned equipment, so if they die, you have to buy a new one. How do I know this? My parent's 2Wire gateway (just like the one I posted) just died this week, and I did some calling for them.


Last May/June time frame, I was having line issues, and noticed my DSL speed wasn't rated what it was supposed to be. Tech Visit resolved in having my 6yr old DSL modem replaced with a Brand new 2wire DSL modem, even though the problem with the line speed was actually a ringer issue, that had to be swapped out, at the outside box. I had AT&T split my DSL off of my home phone line pair. So now my home phone is on the orange pair, and DSL is on the blue pair, and recieved a brand new 4 Port wireless enabled DSL modem to boot, at no cost.
Granted on Ebay you can buy one for $35 or so, I recently bought one for $28 plus 3.50 shipping for a friend and took about 5 minutes to install it. No way would I spend $100 for one.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Actually, DSL gateways only have a year warranty, and are owned equipment, so if they die, you have to buy a new one. How do I know this? My parent's 2Wire gateway (just like the one I posted) just died this week, and I did some calling for them.


That's what EarthLink told me. They did replace it at no charge but I had to commit to 12 months.


----------

